# Top Dress Warm Season Turf with Compost



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

Has anyone ever top dressed their warm season lawn with Compost, moreover their Zoysia? I was thinking of doing this in late April or early May after I aerate. My soil lacks some nutrients so I thought I'd get ya'lls thoughts on this.

Just as an FYI, I do plan on spoon feeding my zoysia with Protene 20-0-5 this season as wells as applying Lesco's Carbon Pro-G product, not sure if this makes a difference in the compost app. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@BakerGreenLawnMaker I did a small section a few years ago and it really perked up the grass. I will admit that at the time, I wasn't properly maintaining the grass, so it isn't something that I recommend doing. Top dressing with good compost can help fight off fungal infections, but if your soil lacks nutrients, then work on putting nutrients down. If your soil has issues with inadequate microherd or tilth, then the compost is good. You do need to be careful of the source.


----------

